

Apps iTunes Should be Split Into - kujawawa
http://www.okedition.org/home/itunes-7-10-split.html

======
jameswyse
The one thing I hate about iTunes (besides the sluggishness of the app) is
that it's a massive pain to keep a single iTunes library shared with all other
computers in a network, especially with OSX and Windows.

I propose an 'iTunes Server' - a central music database which allows iTunes
clients to connect to it and browse the music library with full access and the
ability to add songs to the central library.

It'd have to be cross-platform too.

------
michaelpinto
the problem with this idea is that some items overlap — a multimedia book
could be a book but it can also be an app. someone shopping for a song may be
very interested in the music video. also the idea of sync isn't something that
apple wants you to even know about...

actually there are a few things i'd like to see:

\- i wish i could read a book on the mac desktop

\- i wish Pages had a draft mode

\- i wish apple would do an adobe CS killer

\- at this stage i wish they'd kill ping

\- i wish the book store went deeper

\- time capsule as hardware should be killed

~~~
okedition
I agree with overlap and splitting up the stores, it can get tricky having to
go multiple places to buy things. I guess I also didn't realize people still
downloaded and watched music videos that way.

